# Has anyone adapted a Warn Power Pivot to a Moose?



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has adapted a Warn Power Pivot to a Moose blade? how much trouble was it?


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

I just made my own. Check out this thread, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95655


----------

